# Plague Every 100 years - who started it, what causes it, why?



## anadentone (Apr 26, 2021)

I come from a big family that turned small (Spanish flu) to smaller (Romas during 1940s) and I start to notice an odd connection. Every 100 years, from as far back as 1320s, there has always been some world wide plague that wiped out a huge population of the infected region.
There's the Bubonic Plague of the 1320s, the Black Death that some historians claim started around the later part of the 1420s or earlier, the Spanish Conquistadors  who brought over small pox and subsequently ended the Aztec Empire around 1520. There is of course the Mayflower of 1620 which lead to most of the people on the ship dying as well as rats and smallpox and a little known thing known as the Coastal Plague effecting the New England region. In 1720, France was hit with the . 1820s brought on 2 plagues known as The First Wave and The Second Wave of the Cholera Pandemic. Not to forget in 1920, we have the Spanish Flu and now, it's 2020 and again, we have the Corona Virus. Coincidence or are they trying to do something?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-02-23 20:30:15Reaction Score: 7


Also a couple interesting events around that times. Thirty-Years War starting in 1618, Napoleonic Wars 1803-1815, First World War 1914-1918.


----------



## Samson4prez (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Samson4prezDate: 2020-03-13 05:38:28Reaction Score: 1


All those times involved alot of poor people in city areas with no sanitation standards... Once that changed things got better.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-03-13 08:16:15Reaction Score: 1


I would suspect it relates to a harmonic of the 11 year solar cycle.(9 x 11).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: iwunderwhoDate: 2020-03-13 19:20:40Reaction Score: 0


Big lesson coming our way, ("less on").
Energy can be neither be created nor destroyed.
What it says is what it means.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-13 20:38:44Reaction Score: 1


Economic crashes... "Great" Depression (something to strive for, I guess).
Rich live in the mountains and hills, poor live down at the docks waiting for the flood.
Too many possibilities, not enough (current) potential. Why, yes! It does seem to directly relate to electricity!
Can you FEEL it? In the air? The fear is palpable. Feels like 9/11/01 that morning. Or the space shuttle Challenger (guess they LOST) disaster.
Debacle.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-03-13 20:43:59Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Economic crashes... "Great" Depression (something to strive for, I guess).
> Rich live in the mountains and hills, poor live down at the docks waiting for the flood.
> Too many possibilities, not enough (current) potential. Why, yes! It does seem to directly relate to electricity!
> Can you FEEL it? In the air? The fear is palpable. Feels like 9/11/01 that morning. Or the space shuttle Challenger (guess they LOST) disaster.
> Debacle.


That's what we've been saying in the corona thread, you should pop over. Was thinking your perceptions would be welcome.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-13 20:51:42Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> That's what we've been saying in the corona thread, you should pop over. Was thinking your perceptions would be welcome.


Ugh. I'm too sensitive. I've been spending the week on the Shift Network's Evolved Empath Summit to look toward solutions, not the problems. Thanks though.

I can get pretty emotional. I'm like the Double Dutch Rudder version of an hsp. I'm also a strong sender, to use a quote from Special Agent Dale Cooper. Not necessarily someone you want at the party. I AM the party, a friend in college once said.
We'll see how I engage once I've processed and assimilated just what the hell's going on.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-03-13 21:21:45Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> We'll see how I engage once I've processed and assimilated just what the hell's going on.


You're wiser than I am! No rush anyway, I don't think any of us are going anywhere for awhile...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-13 21:25:00Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> You're wiser than I am! No rush anyway, I don't think any of us are going anywhere for awhile...


I have pointed out to my wife the incredible (I mean that word) number of posts over the last few days. Comparatively speaking and actually. She brought the FEAR from "out there" home yesterday. I'm pretty much a hermit these days. Looking for ways out of the cave.
I'm not a hermit out of fear. I just don't go with "the flow" of the pendulum riders. I like to keep an even keel.


Banta said:


> You're wiser than I am! No rush anyway, I don't think any of us are going anywhere for awhile...


Is there a summary for all that? It's broken all records, for sure.
Is it "REAL", or just a figment of our collective imagination?
Meaning, is the pushed media on the world populace combined with general instability in all areas and FEAR making it REAL?
And, at what point will that belief pass critical mass and be unstoppable on a larger scale?...

That's why I'm buckling down with "the work". Y'all (general term) are pushing me out of my slightly comfortable zone back into the world.
The Dreamwork Summit and Kundalini Summit awhile back whet my whistle a little. I didn't follow up on any teachings, but I took notes.
Now this...
Shift Network even released a big long FEAR bulletin about preparedness, etc last night and I could hardly believe it. I was a little outraged, but I kept it to myself.
We have NINE rolls of toilet paper plus two in use and lots of paper TOWELs and rags.

I thought of wrapping up like a mummy in one and going out like that. Saw a guy at a concert covered in porto-let stickers from the toilets once...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-03-13 22:00:54Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Is there a summary for all that? It's broken all records, for sure.
> Is it "REAL", or just a figment of our collective imagination?
> Meaning, is the pushed media on the world populace combined with general instability in all areas and FEAR making it REAL?
> And, at what point will that belief pass critical mass and be unstoppable on a larger scale?...


It's not "real" but it's spectacular. I can't really answer in any sort of succinct manner or with any sort of accuracy. Just trying to stay a little ahead, but it's probably not as helpful as I think.

I definitely drove this thread off, so to steer it somewhat back, the current situation does make me wonder more about the supposed numbers of dead in 1918. Maybe it was just easier to lie and they were exaggerated for effect. Now we just have constant bombardment, so the numbers don't need to be as dramatic on their own.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PalaiolagashDate: 2020-03-14 00:32:34Reaction Score: 2




Samson4prez said:


> All those times involved alot of poor people in city areas with no sanitation standards... Once that changed things got better.


Those who were not helped by sanitation were helped by sanitariums, a number of which seemed to spring up at the same time and treat the same maladies.

...though they were known for treating other things, as well.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-14 01:23:17Reaction Score: 1




Palaiolagash said:


> Those who were not helped by sanitation were helped by sanitariums, a number of which seemed to spring up at the same time and treat the same maladies.
> 
> ...though they were known for treating other things, as well.


Or penitentiaries.
Or, if all else fails, universities.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: iwunderwhoDate: 2020-03-14 12:23:57Reaction Score: 6


If it's any solace. I was in the store this morning (4-6 am) when the shelves are restocked. A lady asked for change and someone gave it her.  I spoke with stranger briefly and we both agreed that we'd all better work together.  I know many of you've have spoken about the "idiot" mentality and ignorance of the situation.  Please understand that you've done this out of frustration.  Which means that you care.  We're here for a reason. You'll have to overcome your isolation or hermit ways when the time is right.

War Games, the movie has a lesson: The only way to win such a game is not to play it.  It would seem that in a duality world of “us” against “them”, that refusing to play (remain neutral) is the third option.


Professor Falken, as is the gray bird “Falcon”.  The computer program is named Joshua, a biblical character.  The meaning of X and O, in tic-tac-toe has significant meaning as it cannot be won by either side.  All there is then is conflict.  There are no winners.

The video link: s93KC4AGKnY in Gematria, English Ordinal = 44, (8).

The number 8 is a very important number, because it's about continuity and being connected.

All that will be left is "us", and justice (just us), will prevail.

On that note, the movie "Knives out" came to mind, to wit I replied "Yes. To cut bread and share with others."

Right now, everyone is in the "me" game.  They're not ready.  I feel that the time will come when someone in your midst or community will be armed to the teeth.  Good.  Assign them as security.  There will also be a farmer, a healer, and engineer.  Give them a title, a responsibility.  It's time to start thinking logically.


I've just received another clue, apparently I order new glasses, with "Crizal" lenses.  It came in a curious copper colored pyramid shaped case.
I got the hint.  I have to install some lightning protection, (that explains all the dead trees).

 
Spring is here and their coming back online. The real grid is about to go live.  Is there any doubt why trees look like lightning?  So does your nervous system.

Plague, if I could take a guess, means "play G u".


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: esgee1Date: 2020-03-15 01:01:49Reaction Score: 1


I recall reading that when we pass behind Venus (through the tail of Venus) the Earth gets plastered with viruses and that has caused many of the (seasonal) viral outbreaks (flu etc). Anyone know if we're currently ahead or behind Venus right now? Or know anymore about this correlation?

Perhaps there's an area of space in our solar system we pass through every 100 years or so that is littered with viruses that makes us prone to these outbreaks. Food for thought.


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2020-03-15 09:09:46Reaction Score: 1


One of my great grand parents got the Spanish Flu and survived, never to be sick again and lived a long life, almost 100 years old.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: iwunderwhoDate: 2020-03-15 12:11:10Reaction Score: 3


Esgee1 and Wo, Regarding conditioning, I would agree.  When I was adopted, I moved to a farm, therein I shoveled manure, cleaned out pig pens and chicken coops (poops, if you must know).



Was scratched on rusty fences while working in the dirt.  Handled all manner of critters, plants and weeds.  Since I was the first child, I was lucky enough to have my birth mother provide me with her colostrum, (a kind of program download via genetics - in which case "Life Sucks" here is a good thing.  By the way those glands do represent the figure 8 pattern of life, (management has a sense of humor)).

Everyone around me has all manner of ailments, etc.  Whenever I feel something coming on, a few rounds of Chicken Noodle soup, heavily loaded with onions and garlic, does the trick.  This stuff grows in the wild and what happens to us is from the Wild, and so we try synthetic's to cure it.

The real lesson with "corovirus" (another subject) is the methods of sterility.  No thanks.  There is a reason for being:  "Happier than a pig in shit."

"Mom knows best."  Stop listening to these "experts".  Doing so might "brighten" your days ahead. 
Oh, by the way.  I always wondered about the trees.  The leaves and photosynthesis.  These are essentially solar panels.  The base of the tree, it's roots, for the most part, are the same size as the branches above.  "As above, so Below".

Mother rises up to charge the father, then the cycle is returned by the trees as nodes.  Which are a kind of capacitor.  Hence why lightening will turn a tree into a spark plug (at the expense of the tree) to complete an exited circuit during an electrical storm.

How this ties into "plagues" and illness is because we are electric in nature.  We don't have roots, so we consume plants and as kind of battery, we rely on this balance of energy.  Which can never be created nor destroyed.  Because there's only so much.  It has to go somewhere.  Poorly charged people succumb to the same issues as a poorly maintained car battery.

The Trees are dying.  That is red a flag.  The answer is not to plant more, but to uhm, "use less".  You have to ask yourself why are they burning down forests?  Do they really hate this place or is there a load issue?



Mom is NOT happy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-15 14:01:01Reaction Score: 0


Cutting them all down because they inhibit (protect us from) 5G. Saw a huge pine getting taken down in town yesterday. Blue spruce in neighboring lot shields us from the traffic on the busiest street through town. If it gets taken, I'm outta here.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: iwunderwhoDate: 2020-03-15 17:12:47Reaction Score: 1


Ok.  The trees that are dying of their own?  What about them?  They complete the circuit.  Half the branches of many pines are bare.  We all look up and around us and never think along terms like:  Electrics, Magnetism, and Frequency.   This is no time to question the motives of controllers and their opinions.  They too are in this.  It would seem logical that they are working on "protective measures".  What's one of the first things a crew does when on a sinking vessel?  Other than fix the hole?  They take on water and thus they throw everything that is not life supportive, overboard. 

What is life supportive in a the kind of realm that the likes of Tesla, Edison, Faraday and even Newton knew about?  What if that vessel was sinking? What would they do?   Do you see it?

One more clue.  They wrote the Bible.  A thinking mans book.  Where in the library does it really belong?  Which of the three people below would find it if I put it where it belongs?

A Pastor.
A Politician.
An Electrician.

I'm curious to know what you think and why. We are born into this world without fangs, claws and fur.  Our only hope of survival is in how we think. Obviously and uprising of cell phonies isn't gonna happen, is it? Whomever survives this has got to be smarter than a 5th grader.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-15 17:51:41Reaction Score: 1


Don't worry. I AM. It's hard-wired into my basic program. Cause a lot of stress to other, less certain types. Finally, the "times" are coming where I can be more useful.
If anybody LISTEN. But I'm not holding my breath. I know a bunch of other people are...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-03-15 18:00:20Reaction Score: 0


Trees within the sweep of radar die just like you describe.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: iwunderwhoDate: 2020-03-16 02:37:34Reaction Score: 3


"radar", you mean the big wheel in the sky?  Because it's happening everywhere.  

Three years ago this tree across my street was trimmed to it's main branches.  Then it's new growth went straight up.  Hmmm. Where's "gravity"?
You see, time is a funny thing.  Lightning is in an instant, and trees are a sort of lightning too.  But lightening is pure energy.  There's no matter to hold it back.  Lightening follows the path of least resistance.  What path is that tree's new growth following?



In the foreground might see a copper rod and a grounding wire, my latest project.  I call it my "Accelerated Relief Contraption" (ARC).  I should have joined the Amish.  They don't allow electricity into their homes.

Two days ago a Robin landed in my yard and hopped up to sit just under my Smart meter and then looked at me.  We had a staring contest, then I said: "Yeah, I know."  and it flew off.  Last summer a Wasp was flew around me to get my attention.  I followed it and it went inside the smart meter.



Can you see the counter? 14476.  

"The number 76 signifies realism and accepting reality as it is and then dealing with it."
"144 is said to be the number of the prophecy of the lightbearers."

Those two numbers have all kinds of meanings, but the idea here is "reality" and get ready.  Ironic that its' on a "smart" meter. (meet her).
By the way, there is a Rose Bush beneath the meter as well.  It barely held on last year, (before the meter was changed out from standard - meaning that the smart meter's new signal was not the culprit).

My ears started ringing off and on about three years ago as well, (it doesn't bother me).  Doctors can't tell, but a mechanic or audio installer, whom has to deal with a noisy alternator will tell you all about motor whine in a poorly grounded circuit.  Technically, "we're losing ground".  

So, ask yourself, why are crowds limited to no more than 250 people for the corona-virus?  Could it be a load issue?

Time to wake up and see things how I see it:


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fabioremDate: 2020-03-16 13:24:44Reaction Score: 1


All virus are man-made. There is no such thing as planets and stars sending viruses to Earth. 
The target from the current "pandemic" was the economy. Someone bought from the massive crashes. 
Next stage will be a war.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-16 14:05:36Reaction Score: 1


A civil war. All the sheeple attacking those who don't go with their imposed flow. Like me. No vaccines here!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-03-18 08:07:13Reaction Score: 0


5G scares the hell out of me. Is there no escape?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: iwunderwhoDate: 2020-03-18 17:54:54Reaction Score: 2


"You can run, but you can't hide."  Ronald Ray gun.

So many problems, but few solutions.  People create their own misery in their pursuits to avoid them.
5G was placed onto my house without my consent.  I could go into the esoteric and biblical about it.  Why bother?

What's the point of being a good boy if they break their own rules... or are the rules from somewhere else?
The Sun shines upon us all.  Today is nice.  I'll take it. Tomorrow?  Well.  One day at a time then.


----------

